# yamaha bx bicycle



## captbob (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm looking for a rear shock, handlebars and clamps and wheels, thanks any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Junglemick (Apr 5, 2018)

Will keep a look out bob


----------



## captbob (Apr 5, 2018)

Junglemick said:


> Will keep a look out bob



thank you


----------



## Junglemick (Apr 7, 2018)

captbob said:


> thank you



Handle bars on eBay Australia 
Handle bar clamps on eBay 
Mick


----------



## Junglemick (Apr 7, 2018)

Junglemick said:


> Handle bars on eBay Australia
> Handle bar clamps on eBay
> Mick



Type in Yamaha moto bike


----------



## wmac (Jun 14, 2018)

Looking for kickstand and rear fender for Yamaha moto bike.


----------

